# A small ram-tuning test comparing B-die vs rev E vs DJR



## Taraquin (Jan 20, 2022)

Made a small test comparing the 3 best ram-dies available for DDR4. All tested with B-die, but changed timings to 2 setups I know are 100% stabile with DJR and rev E, DJR-setup is from a guy I know running this and rev E I have previously tested myself.

It is only CL, RCDRD, RP, RAS, RC og RFC that varies between the kits, other timings identical. Setups used: 3800 ram på 5600X med +200 pbo, curve optimizer and standard 76W powerlimit.

Difference in timings:

Samsung B-die: CL 15, RCDRD 15, RP 15, RAS 27, RC 42, RFC 264 Can run everything tight, but struggles a bit with RP

Micron rev E: CL15, RCDRD 20, RP 13, RAS 44, RC 57, RFC 536 Poor RCDRD, RC og RFC, good RP

Hynix DJR: CL 16, RCDRD 19, RP 19, RAS 31, RC 50, RFC 464 poor CL and RP, but better than rev E at RCDRD, RC and RFC

Aida:
B-die:




rev E



DJR




Dram calc test:
B-die



rev E



DJR




Shadow of the tomb raider, look at CPU game avg and min, this is what the CPU\ram attributes to:



rev E



DJR




Wrap-up:
B-die is still king and about 5.5%(10% min) faster in SOTTR than rev E and 2.5%(6.5% min) faster than DJR, in aida about 2.5ns lower latency and a bit better read\copy, dram calc test 8 oand 7 sec faster than rev E og DJR.

Cheapest 2x8-B-die costs 140usd where I live, rev E costs about 90usd (Crucial ballistix 3000\3200 2x8), DJR is a bit tricky to find, but newer G.skill sniper 3600 running 16-19-19 can be DJR, though sometimes CJR which is a bit worse, costs 100usd.

Due to the small pricedifference I would go B-die if you want 2x8 and want to tweak. If you wanna run XMP or buy 4x8 sticks to save some money both rev E and DJR are good options.


----------



## tabascosauz (Jan 20, 2022)

Nice work! Been needing a proper comparison of the three. Would have liked to see Rev.B in there since all are single rank.

DJR looks to be more of the same as CJR which is good, but after my micro-stutter fiasco with CJR I'm not sure how I feel about Hynix as a lower cost alternative to B-die.

Hynix is certainly good on avg FPS performance, however. I will say though, I've had run to run variances in sottr that are bigger than the entire difference between the three, maybe an average of 5 or 10 is more accurate.


----------



## Taraquin (Jan 20, 2022)

tabascosauz said:


> Nice work! Been needing a proper comparison of the three. Would have liked to see Rev.B in there since all are single rank.
> 
> DJR looks to be more of the same as CJR which is good, but after my micro-stutter fiasco with CJR I'm not sure how I feel about Hynix as a lower cost alternative to B-die.
> 
> Hynix is certainly good on avg FPS performance, however. I will say though, I've had run to run variances in sottr that are bigger than the entire difference between the three, maybe an average of 5 or 10 is more accurate.


I haven't tested rev B, but it seems like it does a bit better RCDRD and RC than rev E, but a bit worse RFC so I believe they will perform quite similar. 

I get about 4-6fps run variance in SOTTR, first run is always slightly better. 

DJR is definitively better than CJR, better timibgs, speed overall etc


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 20, 2022)

This is exactly why i spent so much £210 to get guaranteed B die ram


----------

